# Twinflex listed as 1920's Monark



## chitown (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920-s-Vint...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4604301711


----------



## how (Jun 2, 2012)

What's it worth?


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 2, 2012)

how said:


> What's it worth?




I'd say its worth paying the $225 its currently at...

-Sam


----------



## OldRider (Jun 2, 2012)

Its a twinflex alright, can't ever mistake that frame. Fork is not right though. This guy needs told what it really is, 100% positive feedback, don't think hes trying to cheat anyone, in fact he might lose on this deal by naming it wrong.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 3, 2012)

That could be the rare "rear flex" I have always heard of, with only the spring on the back.


----------



## then8j (Jun 3, 2012)

Just saying....... How is a guy supposed to get a screaming deal on eBay now a'days when a miscategory bike is advertised on here? I was hoping for under $250.......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 3, 2012)

Shouldn't land for that much higher, all you are getting is the frame...
Sure would lok good with this in my attic:




Chris


----------



## videoranger (Jun 7, 2012)

I emailed the guy with info and pictures about the twin flex and he still claimed his was different because he had a Monarch badge somewhere that he claims was on the head tube. As the kids say " whatever dude".


----------

